

Specially crafted message will crash iOS and OSX - sschueller
https://blog.malwarebytes.org/mobile-2/2015/05/iphone-crash-what-you-need-to-know/

======
sschueller
Sending this will also crash the OSX telegram client before the message has a
chance to go out. Chrome and other OSX applications also appear to have issues
with that string.

    
    
       رً ॣ ॣ ॣ لُلُصّبُلُلصّبُررً ॣ ॣh ॣ ॣ رً ॣ  ॣ ॣ 冗 رً ॣ ॣ ॣ

